# Remington 1100 vs. Sportsman 12



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

I've had two of these Remington 1100's since I was a kid and picked up this Sportsman 12 several years back. I say there is no difference, other than the 1100 being a little more fancy outside. Barrels are interchangeable and they shoot the same. 

Anyone else have one of the Sportsman 12?


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks for your honest report! Competition from outside America means cut costs or some folks will buy products produced by "Slave Labor".
I have two Remington 1100's and they are an excellent example of AMERICAN workmanship!
Tom


----------



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

What's the price difference?


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

flappininthebreeze said:


> What's the price difference?


From what I find on line the Sportsman 12 is cheaper version of the 1100. A few links I found said they were only made a few years.

I bought the sportsman 12 used. Like I said, it shoots real good but only 2 3/4 shells.


----------

